# Icônes sous Panther



## lito (1 Décembre 2003)

Sous Panther10.3.1 j'ai changé le jeu d'icônes par qqs autres personnalisseés, mais je n'arrive pas à changer celle des Applications. Soit elle revient à l'icône avec les outils en triangle, soit elle  affiche un générique de dossier. 
Des idées por pouvoir changer ça? 
Merci. 
a+


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Décembre 2003)

Pour changer les icônes du système, utilise Candybar.


----------



## jfr (1 Décembre 2003)

lito ne parle pas des icônes système, mais de celles des applis...
En fait, pour les applications, il ne suffit pas de changer l'icône par Copier coller. L'icône à remplacer est un fichier en .ico, qui se trouve dans les ressources de l'appli, auxquelles on accède en cliquant avec la touche ctrl enfoncée, et en sélectionnant "afficher le contenu du progiciel".
Mais ça ne marche pas à tous les coups...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Décembre 2003)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> L'icône à remplacer est un fichier en .ico,


.icns, .ico c'est pour Windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et j'ai été troublé par le fait qu'il parlait des outils en A, j'ai pensé à l'icône du dossier applications dans la barre des favoris.


----------



## lito (1 Décembre 2003)

C'est bien ça.
Seul l'icône du dossier Application refuse de changer son apparence extérieure, même si en haut de la fenêtre du finder l'icône collée s'affiche correctement.


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Décembre 2003)

lito a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ça.
> Seul l'icône du dossier Application refuse de changer son apparence extérieure, même si en haut de la fenêtre du finder l'icône collée s'affiche correctement.


Dans ce cas, pour les icônes des dossiers appartenant au système, utilise CandyBar.


----------

